# Training plans for week of 7-10 to 7-16



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow you've got a lot planned! Go you!

Let's see:

Monday: Obedience
Tuesday: Pattern Blinds & Water T, Obedience
Wednesday: Obedience
Thursday: Obedience
Friday: Harry Potter! 
Saturday: water t & pattern blind


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok Lisa, "obedience" needs to be more specific....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

All righty, based on the current weather reports and if the painter cannot start this week (ie; don't have to be moving things around)

Monday am: hiking. fronts, finishes, stays. PM: water work with Faelan. serpentine & Threadle work all 3

Tuesday am: hiking. Weave poles with speed. contact trainer. PM: Faelan & Towhee: live birds

Wednesday am: Hiking, heeling transitions & left turns. PM: Faelan & Towhee to agility class.

Thursday am:Hiking, Faelan & Casey, random drops, Towhee returning to heel on stand. PM Casey, Faelan & Towhee to obedience drop in

Friday: AM Hiking and morning off for just fun. PM: water work with Faelan

Saturday: water work with Faelan, live bird drills with all. pm:Obedience rental with more transition work. Jumps. Retrieves. Gloves & go-outs.

Sunday: water work, possibly restart pattern/school blind work with Faelan. Agility skills depending on what the class on Wednesday covered.

so you know: I wake up around 5am, leave for work around 7:30. Return from work 6:30-7:00pm Monday through Friday. Hiking is their major form of conditioning which I prioritize over training during the work week. I may be restarting their scent articles; depends on whether I am ambitous enough to get my butt out of bed for 4:30


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you guys are much more organized than me. I train whatever I feel like would be the best thing to train at that moment. Rarely think more than ten minutes before I start what I'll be doing that session...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jodie, that's why we're doing this thread, because we were all sort of training that way, and this way we are more committed to a specific plan.
Field is really, really different from obedience. As I've said before, in obedience, you learn a few set exercises, and wham, you're ready for the ring. In field, the amount that has to be experienced by the dog is amazing. Not just learned, but experienced. For example, the dog knows really well how to jump in the water, swim out, and grab a bird. But has he ever seen lily pads? Cat tails? decoys? Wind that makes the water rough? Ducks that sink? Sucking mud? Tall grass at the water's edge? Seaweed? Green algae covering the pond? A point of land sticking out where he has to get out, cross over, and get back in? And so on and so on and so on....so although he knows the basic skill, you still have TONS of things you need to expose him to before he's ready to run a test. And that's just for junior level. When you get to senior level, you introduce another whole set of concepts. 
And IMHAOWO, that's what makes field so much fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay well I don't have any training plans for the week but I will share my training plans for the year:

1. Enter something
2. Thaw out the couple of birds that are still in the bottom of my freezer and remind my dog what it is like to work with birds
3. Attempt to find a pond somewhere to remind my dog that he was to go in the water
4. Run at whatever I entered and see what happens. :uhoh:

And that will probably lead to:
5. Go home embarassed that my dog did not pass but only be able to blame myself for not properly preparing my dog.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Jodie, that's why we're doing this thread, because we were all sort of training that way, and this way we are more committed to a specific plan.
> Field is really, really different from obedience. * As I've said before, in obedience, you learn a few set exercises, and wham, you're ready for the ring.*


Wow, I want that same UDX mojo you've got there!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Wow, I want that same UDX mojo you've got there!!!


LOL, I was kinda thinking the same thing


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, here goes...

*Sunday*: get the wingers out and make sure they are all charged up and working properly. Throw fun bumpers for Doo making sure that even though they are "fun" that he handles them properly. Whistle sits with some distance. Simple sight blinds.

Breeze, continue line edicate and some long throws, if I can get DH to help. 
Tag, fun bumpers and obedience (sit, heel, etc.).

*Monday*: set up wingers for long marks for Dooley and Breeze. Ensure proper line manners for both, maybe work with the two together on honoring. Dooley some sight blinds. Evening, read up on my training manual and watch DVD to see if there is more I need to be doing.

*Tuesday*: depending on what I learn Monday night, TBD.I will edit the rest of the week from there. I may be able to do the DVD later tonight which may change Monday. More to follow....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Monday..........Yard work again early morning,hold,and doubles .............holds getting better,catching on to whistles,snuck a mini sight blind in,doubles good short session,no reaction to nicks with collar.
Tuesday.........Y drillLand and water marks with ducks more OB drills and hold
Wed..............Y drillMarks, train with big dogs and hold.
Thurs.............Y drill Flyers and OB
Friday.............Training day at Field Trial grounds marks and crank him up.
Sat.................Depends on progress up till Fri.
Benchmarks this week will he hold,and whistle sits,and sending and heeling from both sides.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Wow, I want that same UDX mojo you've got there!!!


Me too.. and here I never knew it was quite that easy...
Totally just kidding.. Could not pass that up..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know I can be so specific... 

Monday - Gabby has agility class in the evening. She had a big weekend, don't know yet if I am doing something with her or not. Supposed to rain too. Might do some collar fetch in the back yard if I can. 

Tuesday - Gabby has obedience class. 

Wednesday - Gabby has the day off. Remember I have FOUR dogs to work so I have to stagger the work. 

Thursday - Art and I are hoping to go to the training grounds. I would like to work on some more doubles with Gabby, and get her in some more 'weedy' ponds so she has to find her bird or bumper. Probably bumpers this week. 

Friday - I will probably work on obedience or agility with Goo. See which I am more ready to work on after her classes on Monday and Tuesday. 

Saturday - Marshbanks hunt training day.  Taking Gabby and Quinn to work. Hope to get a lot of training suggestions. 

Sunday - We might go to Anderson's for some dock jumping in Maumee OH. If not I will do either obedience or agility training whichever I don't do on Friday.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Monday/ Run Titan through before class on both Open and Utility..Run classes for the next 3 hours.
Tuesday Do a run through and then pack for the Duluth Show.
Wednesday Do a quick run though and then get ready for my 1st ever tracking class...Hopefully not make a fool of myself..
Thursday Pack the truck before work and leave from work to travel to the dog show. Unpack at the show and motel. Go back to the show for a run through and give someone a private lesson... try to sleep some..
Friday- Saturday-Sunday show in OB and UB.... and try to not make a fool of myself..We just got back to training this last weekend after taking some time off...oh... and have a great time at the dog show.. and Friday I have to remember to sign up for his Cerf update at the show for Saturday after the show. I love clinics at the dog shows!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Monday/ Run Titan through before class on both Open and Utility..Run classes for the next 3 hours.
> Tuesday Do a run through and then pack for the Duluth Show.
> Wednesday Do a quick run though and then get ready for my 1st ever tracking class...Hopefully not make a fool of myself..
> Thursday Pack the truck before work and leave from work to travel to the dog show. Unpack at the show and motel. Go back to the show for a run through and give someone a private lesson... try to sleep some..
> Friday- Saturday-Sunday show in OB and UB.... and try to not make a fool of myself..We just got back to training this last weekend after taking some time off...oh... and have a great time at the dog show.. and Friday I have to remember to sign up for his Cerf update at the show for Saturday after the show. I love clinics at the dog shows!


Have a great time with your first ever tracking class! Report back on how it goes. Good luck and have a SUPER time at the show, you two will ROCK! I predict another HIT and HC in your near future!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito got his UDX in 15 shows....I consider that MUCH MUCH easier than this field stuff!!!!!!!!!!

edit to add...I bet Titan got his in 10 shows!!!!




K9-Design said:


> Wow, I want that same UDX mojo you've got there!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck at the shows, and can't wait to hear about the tracking class!



Titan1 said:


> Monday/ Run Titan through before class on both Open and Utility..Run classes for the next 3 hours.
> Tuesday Do a run through and then pack for the Duluth Show.
> Wednesday Do a quick run though and then get ready for my 1st ever tracking class...Hopefully not make a fool of myself..
> Thursday Pack the truck before work and leave from work to travel to the dog show. Unpack at the show and motel. Go back to the show for a run through and give someone a private lesson... try to sleep some..
> Friday- Saturday-Sunday show in OB and UB.... and try to not make a fool of myself..We just got back to training this last weekend after taking some time off...oh... and have a great time at the dog show.. and Friday I have to remember to sign up for his Cerf update at the show for Saturday after the show. I love clinics at the dog shows!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, here's my sunday progress report...
Due to a variety of (legitimate) excuses, like not getting off work until 6 p.m., needing to be back there at 8 tonight, and it being hotter than heck out, we did NOT do the remember me drill. But we did do a quick, easy session of 3 handed casting and he hit it 100%, so we ended with only having done about 10 short casts.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> he hit it 100%, so we ended with only having done about 10 short casts.


I would call it a success he left on good note with confidence. Seems like I heard something about excuses and noses..................something can't quite rememeber. LOL


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Okay well I don't have any training plans for the week but I will share my training plans for the year:
> 
> 1. Enter something
> 2. Thaw out the couple of birds that are still in the bottom of my freezer and remind my dog what it is like to work with birds
> ...


ROFL 
Love it!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito got his UDX in 15 shows....I consider that MUCH MUCH easier than this field stuff!!!!!!!!!!


Well, I think the rest of us have normal dogs  Tito has done very, very well. I know many people struggling for UDX, shoot some for even UD.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

heck at this point I am just keeping my fingers crossed for getting a CD in three.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh but we are all looking forward to Flip's attempts at a CD! Seriously, I'll be he'll get a CD in 3, all joking aside you've done a great job with him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Monday morning update:

Stays, Fronts & Finishes : Casey, Faelan & Towhee
Distractions: within hearing of the ducks enjoying their breakfast 
After their hike


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good lord, if there were ducks making noise nearby I would NOT be able to get Tito to eat.....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Now as far as being more specific on obedience this is what I am working on:

Heeling (always) moving from visible food to to not visible and using tug as reward.
Signals
Gloves
Cleaner retrieve--on stage 0
Lateral movement
'Relax' command where she rolls on a hip for stays

I need to buy a few things at Lowe's. Going to create a wood box with sides for fronts. Need to get a safety cone to practice BJ. She can already do BJ, but she sometimes cuts the corners so I have to go back and reteach that too. Then I need to create a flat plastic pvc box for go-outs. I have a white one and I just haven't transitioned yet even though she really is ready.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> This is harder than just one day, but probably better focused!
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


I hope you'll pardon my saying so, but you're all over the place with your training progression in this plan! Your focus is on 3-handed casting, but you're doing Swim-by & Split casting drills? This is with the same dog??? 

EvanG


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hold/out homework at least 1x/day try to remember 2x/day
sit whistle at least 3x/wk
fetch homework at least 3x/wk 

Don't know if will get out training this week ... we'll see.

I personally think the dogs need a day off, maybe I'm a slacker but I don't want to work every day so we will all have at least one day off - except the hold/out homework which takes 1 minute and Gladys seems to like.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I am dressed before 10, that is a good start for me on a day without plans. I havent done any formal training yet but I have stuck a nylabone in Flips mouth at least six different times to keep him from destroying something else in the house.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I havent done any formal training yet but I have stuck a nylabone in Flips mouth at least six different times to keep him from destroying something else in the house.


Next time say Fetch then Hold then claim you worked on Force Fetch


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is our start for the week, more to follow:

*Tag*: Begin formalizing obedience commands "here" and "sit". He will start wearing a dummy collar for all training sessions. We'll also be graduating to a slip collar as his pulling is becoming bothersome. I'm thinking we'll bring out a pigeon for retrieving tonight.

*Breeze and Dooley*: Though I am not totally going back to the beginning, I am going to do a quick revisit on the beginning exercises this week just to get a semblance of order going for both dogs. Since I need to be more organized, I'll be able to see which dog needs what going forward vs. just doing it on the fly. So here is the plan for them:

Revisit walking fetch and fetch/no-fetch. Pile work: mini pile, 9 bumper and start three legged pattern blind. I'll set up a couple wingers for marks in the field then go from there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Sunday: water work, possibly restart pattern/school blind work with Faelan. Agility skills depending on what the class on Wednesday covered.


Change of official plans already 

My obedience instructor will be having obedience and agility classes at her house on Sunday: I am still waiting for a response but it looks like Ms Towhee will be sitting them out since the obedience is Open & Utility, but Faelan will surely be going and Casey will most likely be going. So chances are really good there will be no field training (2 hours driving + 3-4 hour classes +chores will fill the day)

Edit to add: Ms Towhee can go too! We just will need to start her off with mark the cookie for gloves, touch to poles, stanchions etc

Edited to add: Worked Faelan in water this evening - my launchers were lacking in power and I was at a big pond so his retrieves were short distances only, but after yesterday's session that's probably what he most needed anyway -yesterday was rough on both of us (my mentor too I think). It is way too hot & humid tonight for agility drills so we are all going to get something with ice in it and settle in for the evening


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, same dog.....
We *finished* 3 handed casting a long time ago, but we are revisiting it to tweak a few things. We are doing a lot of handling in the water now and have also just introduced angle backs. My trainer likes me to do some reminder drills on land since we're taking it into the water. 
I use the 3-handed casting drills, which I make as hard as I can think of, for days when it's really hot and/or I don't have a lot of time. I have the "over" piles about 6 to 8 feet away from him now, the "back" piles about 12 feet away. Of course the bumpers are out before he gets there, and I'm doing it in a lot of different locations with lots of suction. Always a good skill to brush up on, and just takes a few minutes.



EvanG said:


> I hope you'll pardon my saying so, but you're all over the place with your training progression in this plan! Your focus is on 3-handed casting, but you're doing Swim-by & Split casting drills? This is with the same dog???
> 
> EvanG


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yep, same dog.....
> We *finished* 3 handed casting a long time ago, but we are revisiting it to tweak a few things.


What sort of things, if you don't mind my asking?


hotel4dogs said:


> I use the 3-handed casting drills, which I make as hard as I can think of


How hard can you make the 3 most basic casts, especially within only a few feet of distance?


hotel4dogs said:


> I have the "over" piles about 6 to 8 feet away from him now, the "back" piles about 12 feet away. Of course the bumpers are out before he gets there, and I'm doing it in a lot of different locations with lots of suction. Always a good skill to brush up on, and just takes a few minutes.


We may not be talking about the same drill, which may explain my confusion here. Mine is done with no piles, but rather only one bumper in each cast direction. 







 
The dog is on a length of rope for low pressure control, and the Back bumper is placed only 3-5 feet behind him. The Over bumpers are placed about 12-14 feet away from the dog to reduce suction during rotation to the Back bumper. I might add that there is not "Go, stop, or cast" work here. It's all about the basic casts and combinations of them. Is this in any way similar to what you're doing?

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are tweaking a lack of focus that he seems to be having on simple 3-handed casting. He *knows* what's coming, and tends to be looking around rather than focusing on the task at hand. You can see him mentally yawn. When he does that he will sometimes take a wrong cast.

There are a few bumpers out, not just one, only because I don't want to be constantly tossing bumpers back out. So there are several out already. When I do throw a bumper back out, I throw it toward a pile I think will suction him away from the cast I'm about to give. So for example, if I plan to give a right back cast, I will toss the bumper only about 6 feet from his right side, to the right over pile. Then I give the right back cast, and he'd BETTER NOT head to the right over pile...

I make it hard by pulling the bumpers way in, so that when he turns he is looking directly at the other pile. Remember, I'm working on focus here. He knows the skill. Also by tossing to a pile that will suction him, as I said above. Sometimes I stand pretty far away from him, too. Finally, I make it hard by doing it in locations where I know he's going to be distracted rather than just in our obedience training area. Again, it's his focus that's being fixed. 

Yes, same drill as you illustrate, but no rope, several bumpers, and the piles where they will deliberately provide suction, not where they will avoid it. When we did it as a teaching drill, it was exactly the way you describe it minus the rope. But now that we're using it to address something else, it's been changed around a bit.

I hold my dog to a VERY high level of performance. I believe it pays off in the end. 





EvanG said:


> What sort of things, if you don't mind my asking?How hard can you make the 3 most basic casts, especially within only a few feet of distance?We may not be talking about the same drill, which may explain my confusion here. Mine is done with no piles, but rather only one bumper in each cast direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You all are sooo goood!!! I am starting to feel guilty. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Here is our start for the week, more to follow:
> 
> *Tag*: Begin formalizing obedience commands "here" and "sit". He will start wearing a dummy collar for all training sessions. We'll also be graduating to a slip collar as his pulling is becoming bothersome. I'm thinking we'll bring out a pigeon for retrieving tonight.
> 
> ...


Tag did okay, though he was a little distracted tonight. I didn't take out a pigeon, cuz when I went out to get one, I noticed that a couple eggs hatched and I two new baby piggies so I didn't want to disturb them.

I got some GREAT work in with Dooley! Note to self...When everyone says to wear gloves when doing work on a line...It's a good idea to wear gloves!
:--crazy:
The fetch/no-fetch was fine. He had issues with the mini pile  but did real well on the 9 pile. I was able to get a couple real good corrections for mouthing issues and they seemed a little better by the end of the session. 

Breeze did really good on her positioning and waiting for the command to fetch, I was very proud of her effort. Her lining drills went smooth, so overall very happy with her session.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Laura, you did great!!! 
My progress report is missing, because we never got to training yesterday....hanging head in shame....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Laura, you did great!!!
> My progress report is missing, because we never got to training yesterday....hanging head in shame....


Just when we thought we had a shining example to follow. I am crushed:doh:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We did train yesterday in obedience. I tried taping it myself, and she felt a little off on her heeling. I think when I try to tape on my own I lose a lot of focus on my dog and our performance is not as good :/ Except, she did really well on gloves. Nice tight turn on glove 3, although every so slightly off for glove 1. Of course she had no problem with the retrieve part 

I purchased a tug toy which she is not as crazy about as her bumpers but we are working on it. She wasn't into tugging at the park, but wanted to go check things out--got in her distracted mode. I didn't let her do that though.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby did great in agility class last night (our training plan) One thing she did do that was amazed about, I put her in a sit stay in front of the first obstacle, then I walked diagonally all the way across the floor, put down her tug toy, and walked back to her and she stayed put!!! There were other dogs not too far from her and everything. Good girl. I have a tab on her, but not a leash, I love that she stays with me not trying to leave to visit. She did go visit once, because my friend Raissa walked over. Raissa is Gabby's current obedience instructor, and Raissa has fed her cookies. She LIKES Raissa. LOL 

Today is obedience class. I would get her out to do something earlier but it is supposed to be HOT here today. Think only my big dogs will get out today.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Gabby! Have fun in class today, stay cool!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, we are in between appointments (gotta leave again in 15 minutes) so I dashed out to do a quick 3-handed casting reminder with Tito, he slammed it at 100% so we called it done. Then a little split casting, also 100%, quit that, too.
Then the coup de resistance (sp?).....while we were walking back I dropped an orange bumper up against a "hedge" of daylilies. We walked around for a while, then I heeled him to about 15 yards away from it, lined him up, gave him the "back" command, and he went out. A bit hesitant at first, then his brain clicked in, and he headed straight out and found it. GOOD DOG! (for a bonehead, lol).
That's it for today. Off to the next appointment.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't beat perfect!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well this morning I made the drive to get Scout started again on our water t. She did fantastic. This was only our second time, and the first time we started was over a month ago (shame on me). 

I suppose she follows some of the water entry stereotype of goldens, although she is a fantastic swimmer and loves the water. Often she is cautious at edges. Well, today she charged ahead and could not wait to get to the pile across the water! All energy was focused on going forward to get to that pile. She did so well I decided to try the whistle sit (not rope) and she even did that. So I threw in one side pile. I think that was a little premature as she started running the bank and eying the side pile, but we worked through those issues. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Umm, falling down on the plan here. Life is happening....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Well this morning I made the drive to get Scout started again on our water t. She did fantastic. This was only our second time, and the first time we started was over a month ago (shame on me).
> 
> I suppose she follows some of the water entry stereotype of goldens, although she is a fantastic swimmer and loves the water. Often she is cautious at edges. Well, today she charged ahead and could not wait to get to the pile across the water! All energy was focused on going forward to get to that pile. She did so well I decided to try the whistle sit (not rope) and she even did that. So I threw in one side pile. I think that was a little premature as she started running the bank and eying the side pile, but we worked through those issues. Can't wait to do it again.


Sounds like a wonderful session! Good job Scout!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well we did our run through and last night at class they all wanted a true Novice run so I ran everyone through. We had one dog in Open so after she was done I got to squeeze Titan in one more time..
Tonight I needed to buy the tracking stuff for tomorrow night. I am so excited to start that.. I have a silly floppy hat that I sure will be the envy of everyone..ROFL..
Tomorrow I am going early enough to do my run through before we do tracking class. Then leaving on Thursday for the Duluth shows..We show at the DECC if you want to google it.. It is beautiful up there!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I really want to hear about your tracking class!

Drive careful and have a wonderful time with your awesome, naughty boy!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Tonight was Gabby's last obedience class of the session. It was a class to introduce the needed behaviors for Novice. No we are not ready to show, far from it. However now I need a new trainer. The person who taught this class, a friend, says she is not capable of getting a dog ring ready, except her own. She trains with someone else. The person she trains with... well I guess she does not want me as a student. I sent her an email asking about classes, I have seen her at least 4 times since, no reply and no acknowledgment she got my email and will get back to me. So I don't know I want to train with her either. Pretty petty isn't it. 

So for obedience, it is back to the drawing board. Next week on Tuesday I am going to a walkin field class. Just a little something, thought it would be good to have Gabby work with strange dogs around. I think it will be below Gabby's level but still beneficial. 

Anyway Gabby was great tonight. She has such a good stay, it makes me proud. She needs work on her sits/stands for exam. She can stand stay great until someone comes up to her. More work. I also need to change my hand signal for stand. I told her to stay in our stay work, and she stood up. :doh: Learned a new one tonight, I a going to use that instead. Around the back of the dogs head, into their face for the stand command. I didn't know how much foot work is involved in obedience...I have two left feet... Need to work on weaning off treats too.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

...we also did some obedience today. I had a private lesson and we got to sample a variety of tug toys to find the right one for Scout. The front runner is a jute style one so I am going to buy one of those. Goal is to have her tugging happily on anything though. We moved forward with the formal retrieve--backtracking because of her mouthiness and pouncing.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We did our hold/out homework. Too hot and humid after work for me to want to make Gladys do anything else the past couple days.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This week is not going according to plan! It is hot, my drake got loose and I spent all available time yesterday trying to capture him which meant the dogs could not be off leash when outside; tonight I loaded the dogs up for the ride to agility class and the skies opened with T-storms! Casey is afraid of T-Storms and I only want to jump them at full height so I called my instructor and turned around <sigh> Plus the commute would have been really bad since the roads got wet. At least tomorrow night it will be indoors ...

I did catch my drake though .. silly duck but at least he's safe


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

why do I find it funny to picture you chasing a drake around your yard all day ? :



Sunrise said:


> This week is not going according to plan! It is hot, my drake got loose and I spent all available time yesterday trying to capture him which meant the dogs could not be off leash when outside; tonight I loaded the dogs up for the ride to agility class and the skies opened with T-storms! Casey is afraid of T-Storms and I only want to jump them at full height so I called my instructor and turned around <sigh> Plus the commute would have been really bad since the roads got wet. At least tomorrow night it will be indoors ...
> 
> I did catch my drake though .. silly duck but at least he's safe


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I accomplished my training goals for today!!!
(I didn't set out to accomplish anything, and I haven't been disappointed...)


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Winter trained to be a mudder today. All marks ran through a 10-12 foot wide mud covered with water patch that was elbow deep on the dogs. Then depending on the mark: it was water, land, water, or land in low cover, or water. She has never been in that kind of mud before, was a bit suprized by it, but didn't cheat. In fact after the first time though the swamp it really didn't phase her. Yeah Winter! 
We also trained single T and she was great. 
Training with the Pro on Friday. Hopefully single T will look good enough to move on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> why do I find it funny to picture you chasing a drake around your yard all day ? :


I chuckle to think of what CSI would think of my google searches that day ..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Funny you should mention that, at one of JH tests the water mark was in almost belly deep "sucking mud". A lot of the dogs were really, really put off by it. It's great that you were able to get her experience in those conditions!



hollyk said:


> Winter trained to be a mudder today. All marks ran through a 10-12 foot wide mud covered with water patch that was elbow deep on the dogs. Then depending on the mark: it was water, land, water, or land in low cover, or water. She has never been in that kind of mud before, was a bit suprized by it, but didn't cheat. In fact after the first time though the swamp it really didn't phase her. Yeah Winter!
> We also trained single T and she was great.
> Training with the Pro on Friday. Hopefully single T will look good enough to move on.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Winter trained to be a mudder today. All marks ran through a 10-12 foot wide mud covered with water patch that was elbow deep on the dogs. Then depending on the mark: it was water, land, water, or land in low cover, or water. She has never been in that kind of mud before, was a bit suprized by it, but didn't cheat. In fact after the first time though the swamp it really didn't phase her. Yeah Winter!
> We also trained single T and she was great.
> Training with the Pro on Friday. Hopefully single T will look good enough to move on.


Good job Winter! I'll bet you smelled purdy when you were done.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hollyk said:


> Winter trained to be a mudder today. All marks ran through a 10-12 foot wide mud covered with water patch that was elbow deep on the dogs. Then depending on the mark: it was water, land, water, or land in low cover, or water. She has never been in that kind of mud before, was a bit suprized by it, but didn't cheat. In fact after the first time though the swamp it really didn't phase her. Yeah Winter!
> We also trained single T and she was great.
> Training with the Pro on Friday. Hopefully single T will look good enough to move on.


Our last JH test had the land mark thrown in pretty thick mud/water, it was gross the dogs came back with muck from their bellies down, and it smelled! :yuck:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Good job Winter! I'll bet you smelled purdy when you were done.





sammydog said:


> Our last JH test had the land mark thrown in pretty thick mud/water, it was gross the dogs came back with muck from their bellies down, and it smelled! :yuck:


Yep, mucky legs ,belly, tail. Hey, now that I think of it she looked like a Swamp Collie.  
A pond close by and few fun bumpers got most of it off. The smell however :no:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hollyk said:


> Yep, mucky legs ,belly, tail. Hey, now that I think of it she looked like a Swamp Collie.
> A pond close by and few fun bumpers got most of it off. The smell however :no:


I know! I am a turkey, I was one of the people who walked up to the kennel on the property and rinsed her off with a hose after she ran. : She still had a lingering smell, but after the "real" water marks it was better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well we did accomplish our training goals for today, we went to Dan's and had an awesome session. Will post about it in my usual training thread. But now I have a big long training homework sheet for next week.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

sammydog said:


> I know! I am a turkey, I was one of the people who walked up to the kennel on the property and rinsed her off with a hose after she ran. : She still had a lingering smell, but after the "real" water marks it was better.


Ugh. Prado smells HORRIBLE. Or maybe all of Chino smells awful. You smell it when you get off the freeway. I often stop at that gas station right by the Jack in the Box and wonder, "How do people live here," ... looking at the condos and stuff across the street. Gak!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We got to the hunt grounds today. Went pretty well I guess. 

We started on land, throwing longer (aprox 80 yards) marks for Gabby. The cover was higher than she is used to but not high. Her first mark she was dead on! Second mark fell approximately in the same place but on the 'other' side of a mowed lane. Gabby watched the mark drop, but when she was sent she headed straight for the area the first mark fell. Had hubby help her find it. Third mark, I said to throw it straight in front of her, in the shorter grass, landed where I wanted, and she once again went where the first mark fell. So I am confused.... Switched dogs. 

Next time I want to do 2 marks, same area see if she is ready to focus. She watches the first fall, and nails it on the retrieve. Second one, she watches the fall, I see where her eyes are, I wait until she is focused, she starts out straight for the fall, then veers off to the right where the first of these two marks fell. :doh: I don't get it. 

Then we did a round of doubles. Kept them VERY short as she is just starting. She did really well. Off to water. 

These grounds have 4 ponds. We have been pretty dry lately so we scope out the ponds. Two look stagnant with algae. Not sure I can send my dog in there. Don't want her sick. One was "better" had some weeds, and clearer water closer to shore so we did some work there with bumpers in the weeds. Gabby was great and I was REALLY impressed she remembered to come to heel and give me the bumper before she shook. At the end we went to the 'clear' pond, did some longer water marks and then a short double. She did well. Now to find more ponds we can work in.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> she starts out straight for the fall, then veers off to the right where the first of these two marks fell.


Don't let her get to that old fall again. She is forming a habit that you don't want. Is there a pro or an experienced amateur that can help you with it??


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

So far we did our hold/out homework, water marks, and I recharged the collar. 
Now that the workweek is almost over, I can have more definite structure:
Tomorrow (Fri) will be the fetch homework drill, then Sat couple quick water marks in pond and obedience later. Sunday day off - Gramma and Grampa coming over, probably swim in pool, people food, and have manners undone all day.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Next time I want to do 2 marks, same area see if she is ready to focus. She watches the first fall, and nails it on the retrieve. Second one, she watches the fall, I see where her eyes are, I wait until she is focused, she starts out straight for the fall, then veers off to the right where the first of these two marks fell. :doh: I don't get it.


You need to keep her marks at least 90 degrees apart so when she is going to one, the other is not even in her field of vision. Your husband should have helped AS SOON AS she started to go back. Don't set yourself up for failure in this.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Tonight we went to drop in obedience and Scout was so awesome! No more visible food and I am starting to add distractions. I had multiple people stand in the ring and heel around them. That went well, so we upped the ante and had the people start to walk around and talk while we heeled. She had beautiful attention and heeling.

...my only regret is that I cannot see for myself what it looks like unless someone tapes us.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Aha, it worked!
Okay here is what we did tonight at Betsy's pond. 1 hr 15 minutes from my house.
Did Mark 1 (M1 133 yards) and Mark 3 (M3 89 yards) as singles first.
Then the triple with M1 down first, M2 (30 yards) second as a hand-thrown shackled duck, M3 as the go-bird.
Run the blind.
Dog to the line!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That looks like a great set-up! 
How did you do that on the computer, btw?



K9-Design said:


> Aha, it worked!
> Okay here is what we did tonight at Betsy's pond. 1 hr 15 minutes from my house.
> Did Mark 1 (M1 133 yards) and Mark 3 (M3 89 yards) as singles first.
> Then the triple with M1 down first, M2 (30 yards) second as a hand-thrown shackled duck, M3 as the go-bird.
> ...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very COOL Anney! Beautiful pond. I don't think I can convince DH that we need something like that in our pasture!

So...How did they do? Awesome, I'll bet.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

A pond worth the drive!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> Don't let her get to that old fall again. She is forming a habit that you don't want. Is there a pro or an experienced amateur that can help you with it??


Not when we practice....Like I said it is the blind leading the blind. 90+% of the work we do is hubby and myself, neither knows more than the other. We are going to a training day tomorrow, and I will mention what she does so they can help me. I am also hopeful in the next couple weeks, we can go to the trainers. Maybe both trainers.... if need be. 



> You need to keep her marks at least 90 degrees apart so when she is going to one, the other is not even in her field of vision. Your husband should have helped AS SOON AS she started to go back. Don't set yourself up for failure in this.


Anney just to be clear, we were not doing doubles, we were doing singles. Even though we were throwing them in separate areas, and she was watching the fall, she was going to where the first mark fell each time. For doubles, we had a little of that at first, but we have shortened them up considerably (25 yards or less) while she works out the understanding. Doubles she is doing well now.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Anney just to be clear, we were not doing doubles, we were doing singles. Even though we were throwing them in separate areas, and she was watching the fall, she was going to where the first mark fell each time. For doubles, we had a little of that at first, but we have shortened them up considerably (25 yards or less) while she works out the understanding. Doubles she is doing well now.
> _________________


Before you do your doubles try doing singles Bird In Mouth. Let her hold the bumper or bird while the second is being thrown then put the two together as a double. You can also throw off to the side a short toss on singles 90 degrees.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Anney just to be clear, we were not doing doubles, we were doing singles. Even though we were throwing them in separate areas, and she was watching the fall, she was going to where the first mark fell each time.


I know, I was talking about singles too. Separate them more than what you're doing. 
Personally, this is a dog who is struggling with the singles concept, there's NO reason to do ANY doubles at this point at all. You are going to create more problems than you want by doing doubles at this stage of the game.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Very COOL Anney! Beautiful pond. I don't think I can convince DH that we need something like that in our pasture!
> 
> So...How did they do? Awesome, I'll bet.


It was a productive training session.
Fisher did the middle bird first as a single, the only odd thing he did was go around the left/upper end of the second point he had to cross, which was probably only 5-6 feet off line, but he stayed IN the water to do this, so I'm not sure if he just lost sight of the mark en route and thought that was the right way, or if he was trying to be super-honest and stay in the water? I think probably the first guess. 
Right hand bird (M2) I handled to get him further in the water. Fisher understands the take-home message of GET YOUR A** IN THE WATER on marks like this, but he still sorta cheats, he gets in but hugs the shoreline so he can run to the bird rather than swim. So I handled him once to get "more" in the water. Luckily he takes casts beautifully around the shore.
When we put it together as the triple, I was happy he didn't break 
Two of our other dogs did, on the flyer!
Fisher did not headswing which was very nice and I spent a good long time watching each bird go down before turning to the next one. He even pulled off the flyer (it was tossed just about 25/30 yards away, and we had lively birds that FLEW and flapped a lot) to watch the shoreline mark. But after that 3rd bird went down he did turn back to the flyer, so we had to have a little finagling to get him back on the go-bird before sending. However once he was focused and I sent him he took a beautiful line to the go-bird and didn't need to be handled off the shore. Picked up his flyer which put up a good fight (he had to chase it around, which is always fun), and I was VERY pleased that when he brought the flyer back he was able to lock onto the long middle bird, and he nailed it. GO FISHIE!
The blind we had trouble on, it was a very long entry, I had to handle him about halfway to the shore and he thought we were going back to the right hand mark, and it just went downhill from there and ended up with him in the corner of the pond like "I'M IN THE WATER< WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT??!?!?" I called him back and sent him to the blind from just 10 feet up the shore. Past the point is such a concrete picture to Fisher, he took one cast to get lined up with the point then carried that line past the point to the bumpers. I then sent him from the full length, he had one cast before getting in the water and that's it. We did a few sessions of long water entries over the winter but clearly none recently. 
Slater I did the long middle mark first from up close at the first shore. Then he got the flyer as the single, then ran the middle mark from the full distance. He did awesome and in retrospect that was a pretty hard task for him, to pull off the flyer station right there in his face for a dead bird far away on a big water mark. He did great. Slater also honored for the next dog and I have to say, has figured that out superbly. I have him honor holding a bumper, and when we turn to walk away I throw him a fun bumper. At first he would drop his bumper but now he sits very still and the second we start to heel off he is so excited, Oh boy! Oh Boy! Throw it! I think I will soon graduate to having the bumper behind us so we can get it right away. 
Both Bob and Kristin's dogs broke on the flyer. After being unceremoniously escorted back to their cars and returning later for another try, they sat still but then had trouble coming back and doing the long middle memory bird. The live bird kinda blew their minds. But it was good, they recovered well. 
Betsy, the landowner, elected to do the flyer as the go-bird and have the two long ones as memory birds, her guys did great.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> I know, I was talking about singles too. Separate them more than what you're doing.
> Personally, this is a dog who is struggling with the singles concept, there's NO reason to do ANY doubles at this point at all. You are going to create more problems than you want by doing doubles at this stage of the game.


Wrong, you've already started the concept now you need to simplify it and show her how to do it the right way!! She has already been corrected for it even if no discipline was involved. There is confusion. Clear it up!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> I have him honor holding a bumper, and when we turn to walk away I throw him a fun bumper. At first he would drop his bumper but now he sits very still and the second we start to heel off he is so excited, Oh boy! Oh Boy! Throw it! I think I will soon graduate to having the bumper behind us so we can get it right away.


I really like this! It makes a lot of sense to give him something to think about while honoring. 

The bumper behind you would be like Bridgets target training she is real big on. Do it right, you get the treasure!!!

Sounds like you had a great training sessions, with the ability to have some learnin' take place. Again, lovely facility. Pass that along to the owners next time you talk to them.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice pond lot of concepts in it. Can't wait to see Laura's


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You'll be waiting a loooooong time!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Wrong, you've already started the concept now you need to simplify it and show her how to do it the right way!! She has already been corrected for it even if no discipline was involved. There is confusion. Clear it up!


Neither of us are right or wrong.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> You'll be waiting a loooooong time!


Major bummer


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Neither of us are right or wrong.



You can't confuse them and then not show them the right way to do it or how you want it done. Dogs learn more like pictures. Now she has picture of that double that was a failure. She needs to learn how to succeed.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> You can't confuse them and then not show them the right way to do it or how you want it done. Dogs learn more like pictures. Now she has picture of that double that was a failure. She needs to learn how to succeed.


I'm not going to necessarily agree 100% with this in this case but I'm not going to tell you you're flat out wrong.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you not see the problem created by her going to that old fall? She did it several times (habit). What does that tell you? A problem has been created. Not just going to an old fall and trying to take the easy way out. But you will probably will get switching also. Leave it alone and as soon as the marks get closer together she will do it again. She may not have gone to the other mark due to confidence,yes. But you have to show her she can do it and not return to where she got the bumper/bird. When you find a problem you stop and fix it. It will be harder to fix later.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Very COOL Anney! Beautiful pond. I don't think I can convince DH that we need something like that in our pasture!


If you build it they will come. At least Winter and I will.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

> Training with the Pro on Friday. Hopefully single T will look good enough to move on.


Our single T was good enough and we are moving on. Go Team!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> You'll be waiting a loooooong time!


Upon further review of that statement. I don't think DH has a chance. I might be willing to put money on whether that pond gets there or not
Those of your gender can be very persuasive to put it mildly


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> Our single T was good enough and we are moving on. Go Team!


Yeah Team good job.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT job!!



hollyk said:


> Our single T was good enough and we are moving on. Go Team!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, guys, time to brag and/or 'fess up. 
How did it go? Did you accomplish your goals for the week? 
And.....look for next week's thread !

For us....
A mixed week. Didn't train a couple of days that I had planned to. Will TRY to do better next week, really really I will....no doctor appointments next week so it should be better, but the heat is supposed to be really oppressive here this week.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I did not get any pattern work done--but I did work on water t, yay! Obedience is going very well. I am starting to shift my focus more on that since I hope to compete this fall. I've missed many of the local tests due to them being early and water concerns, so it is unlikely we will finish JH this year--but I didn't think we would be ready for Senior next spring anyway. There are tests in other states, but I can't bring myself to drive 12 hours for a one day test. If I could find a double header that would be different. Only so much I can do on my own, and she's still young anyway.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> There are tests in other states, but I can't bring myself to drive 12 hours for a one day test. If I could find a double header that would be different. Only so much I can do on my own, and she's still young anyway.


I hear you, especially for Junior. Our "local" tests are 80 and 200 miles away, however both are double header Junior. Makes it nice. 

Our training, I would give me a "D", but the pups a solid "B". We had company two out of the three nights and plumbing problems (still on-going) since Thursday (Ya, before you say it, I know excuses are like _____ _______s every one has one. 

I did try to work every night even if it was very short. Tag we worked on chasing something (Hillman video) sits and walking on leash. He is doing real well. We start beginning class today. Even though he is still young, I can participate in the class and do what we can. I am real good friends with one of the owners, and she said I can join the group no charge, so what the heck.

Dooley we worked on whistle sits and enforced proper bumper handling. Did some pattern work in the yard, but did not get out to the school again.

Breeze is doing MUCH better on her line positioning. I just have to start lengthening her marks. We may be ready to enter something this Fall.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Brag, shameless brag,
My little man ran two legs of a Master setup today actually three. First was over his head so I used it to teach. He got the line and the distance but the cover and the ditch were a little too much. Soon as he started to break down had BB throw bumper same place as the duck. He got it, came back BB turned 90 degrees and threw another same distance but in heavy cover. Gunner put up an excellent hunt and started using his nose and dug it out. Third mark,small hunt by puppy standards worked through it used his nose and overall did a great job.

Water was two down the shore but not close enough to bank to cheat. One 40 yards another about 60yds. Nailed em both and straight swims back. '

Made him honor both times his focus is really good and looks way out even at the long gun. Excellent training day!!
Proud Papa


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I went off track for a variety of reasons

- loose duck
- Thunderstorm activity
etc

But
Obedience is progressing nicely; 
Towhee went to a class all by herself and loved it! If she does not go into season she may be starting her career come Sep or Oct; I am keeping in contact with the agility supers since she may join Faelan in a few trials if not in season (I honestly never knew how much revolves around they might go into season, they are in season etc - kudos to those who breed AND earn high titles on their girls!! ) She apparently learned the Stand for Exam in her mind; we practiced tension on the stand, the stand stay, the return, and sit for exam. Wed night we combined them at class and she did it!! She did, however, meet & greet the instructor during Figure 8s though - more work, Her heeling is starting to have a nice flash, her normal to slow transitions are almost there and her recall - priceless; she has the I am golden stance waiting - you know the one, I am golden, chest out, leaning forward, ears pricked etc 

Faelan obedience is going very well. Hunt Test work on land is going very well; marks in more and more complex environments. I have not done handling drills this week - duck chasing etc. In water, we are building his confidence, will be going out in a bit with a friend to do water work. In agility, I have decided to move him to Preferred since I just don't seem to find the time to set up the Jump Grids he needs.

Casey - if I can keep his spirits up this mature boy may just get his CDX - he is starting to handle Sho N Gos well so we will continue his work !! He continues to practice agility and does well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is simply AMAZING for a 4 month old puppy!! Brag away!




Radarsdad said:


> Brag, shameless brag,
> My little man ran two legs of a Master setup today actually three. First was over his head so I used it to teach. He got the line and the distance but the cover and the ditch were a little too much. Soon as he started to break down had BB throw bumper same place as the duck. He got it, came back BB turned 90 degrees and threw another same distance but in heavy cover. Gunner put up an excellent hunt and started using his nose and dug it out. Third mark,small hunt by puppy standards worked through it used his nose and overall did a great job.
> 
> Water was two down the shore but not close enough to bank to cheat. One 40 yards another about 60yds. Nailed em both and straight swims back. '
> ...


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We did not meet all of our goals this week, but we met some.
So I guess it's better to set goals and do something than do nothing.

Hold/out homework - done a couple times, not every day as planned. Did not chomp on bumpers or dokkens this week.

Fetch homework - not done at all. I notice after long difficult workdays, I don't want to do it because it's no fun; my own lack of consistency is a problem.

Water marks - not planned but done a couple times; we did "post office drills" this evening. Gladys dragged me into the pond, Lucky I didn't crack my skull on the slippery rocks. She launched herself off the bank and hung herself from the slip lead like a noose - twice. --> 

Revised goals - must revisit tractable heeling and line manners

Supposed to be working on sit whistle, over and back, but we are going to be a long way away from that if Gladys can't even heel or have decent line manners. At least we did something, we aren't in a hurry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"...At least we did something, we aren't in a hurry.>>>"

I think this is the perfect attitude to have! If it's not fun, why do it?


----------

